# Updated baby shots...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So the baby I had hatch out on Thursday is apparently super handleable at this point. (The other is a crazy spazz still, though it's less than 24 hours old.) So tonight after handling it for a minute or two I grabbed the camera and snapped some pics.

























So far no real nice patterns or anything. But it is only about 48 hours old, so we'll see. Regardless I'm happy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good-No matter the pattern-IMO....Cute little buggers...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Okay...I'll say it ...awwww...it doesn't get any cuter!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Those are cute little Geckos.









Good job breeding them.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks.

Really, they're super easy to breed. Just put them in a tank. Give them a place to lay eggs. They lay eggs. Haha.

Oh, and feeding and misting too.

Still, I'm pleased with myself.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looks awesome, cant see what other morphs you can produce


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm actually in the process of negotiating for a nice female that's advertised as an "orange cream fire". I'm not that up on my morphs, but she's nice, so she gets to come into the mix, haha.

I'm really starting to like flames and brindles.

There are too many morphs to even wrap my head around... LOL.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that sounds really cool cant wait to see a picture of it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Now I'm looking at getting two new babies. LOL. One locally though so that saves some money.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That is really cool!

Good job.....Dad!

haha


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, I'm definitely not the father. As cute as I find the female I definitely would NOT 'hit that'.


----------

